# Quick Stand archery, Bow Stand Update



## shovelhead80 (Sep 24, 2006)

Ok my good friends here on Archery Talk. I have such a big demand for my bow stand that I have contacted a good friend of mine. He is one of the best steel fabricators that I know of here in Georgia. He can dam near weld paper together. He is going to partner up with me in building them. I will have the final inspection on everyone before shipping. But I know this guy. All his work is first class. So I expect the turn around time to be cut way down soon. I have to thank each one of you who has order them and thous of you who will soon. I hope to get a lot of feedback soon on them. The people that have ordered on this ad is just about 20%. Most of you have just PM me not not posted. That is why I have been so hard at it. It is great to know I have designed such a great probuct.
By the way as you can see I add a Hoyt to my bow fleet. I keep telling my wife, But honey I need that bow to check the head angle on the stand. I wounder how much longer that will wash. LOL


----------



## hilltophunter (Feb 13, 2005)

congrats on the popularity of your product I cant wait to get mine.


----------



## shovelhead80 (Sep 24, 2006)

Well I have started shipping the quick stand out. everbody who has got there so far has loved them. It is going to be big I hope. So better jump in and get one now before it bust loose and every one is ordering.


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

what do these look like?


----------



## Tnturkeyman (Sep 24, 2006)

*bow stand*

Got my bow stand today! great job. awsome, here are a couple of pics. thanks Shovelhead. If u dont have one you better be ordering one soon. Greg Smith


----------



## Tnturkeyman (Sep 24, 2006)

*One more pic*

Heres another. Better get one!


----------



## hilltophunter (Feb 13, 2005)

*Awesome craftsmanship!!*

Thanks for a great product........my stand works perfect.


----------



## Flintlock1776 (Aug 19, 2006)

*Cost is?*

to lower 48?


----------



## shovelhead80 (Sep 24, 2006)

20.00 + shipping
Thanks for the photos. Glad you like the product.


----------



## Flintlock1776 (Aug 19, 2006)

*cool*

PM sent


----------



## shovelhead80 (Sep 24, 2006)

*Quick stand update.*

Thanks in advance for all your orders. Monday I'm going to have out patient surgery thats going to keep me down 4 or 5 days. When I can get up and about I will start building these stands. A friend of mine is going to help me build them, they should be getting done sooner. Thanks for your patience.


----------



## shovelhead80 (Sep 24, 2006)

Working on a arrow holder atachment for the Quick Stand.


----------



## shovelhead80 (Sep 24, 2006)

Well the people have spoken. We are going to increase the price to 25 dollars, because we are going to start having them powder coated. The xtra 5 is what it is going to cost to have them powder coated. So in the next batch the price will be so and the finish will be a lot better.


----------



## Red Boar (Mar 26, 2007)

Stands look sweet. Powder coating should be a nice improvement. I sent a PM...looking for payment directions. Let me know. :wink:


----------



## danslaugenhoup (May 22, 2006)

*Colors*

Staying black with the powder or offering colors?


----------



## Tax Lawyer (Feb 5, 2003)

Got mine. It is great.


----------



## Red Boar (Mar 26, 2007)

Is there a website for ordering?lain:


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Blaze Orange would be cool . 

Great product btw. :thumb:


----------



## shovelhead80 (Sep 24, 2006)

Sorry for the trouble with the contest. We had a little trouble with the way it is going to be handled. So Sunday we are going to start taking guess for 1 week. Please do not repost your guess. I have a list. Then after it is auctioned off I will post the winner. So once more I am sorry of the trouble. Anyway It will start Sunday and only run 1 week. Thanks Dan


----------



## Brock-ID (Apr 2, 2005)

*How long is the waiting list now?*

Can anyone post pictures of one with a quiver attached?


----------



## shovelhead80 (Sep 24, 2006)

I will try to post on this weekend


----------



## shovelhead80 (Sep 24, 2006)

Here are some photos of my Bladerunner with quiver. It is to the extreme. the arrows stick a lot lower then most other bows. I have no trouble with this bow.


----------



## Brock-ID (Apr 2, 2005)

Thanks for the pictures of the quiver attached. I think it will work great on my Hoyt. Any ideas on when the next batch will be shipped?


----------



## shovelhead80 (Sep 24, 2006)

I am shooting for taking them to be powdercoated friday. There it should be a 3 day turn a round I was told.


----------



## shovelhead80 (Sep 24, 2006)

I have 353 going to powder coating monday morning.


----------



## shovelhead80 (Sep 24, 2006)

Well folks we have finely made it. The Quick Stand is a order, pay and ship item now. I have around 150 to 200 on the shelf just waiting to hold your bow up at shoots, 3D and indoors, in your blind and more.


----------



## JJ57 (Aug 22, 2005)

*Stands!*



shovelhead80 said:


> Well folks we have finely made it. The Quick Stand is a order, pay and ship item now. I have around 150 to 200 on the shelf just waiting to hold your bow up at shoots, 3D and indoors, in your blind and more.


Hi Dan, I bought some Linejammers 350's from you a while ago and asked to be put on your list for a couple of bow stands. I would still like to get a couple if possible, one would be for a short parralel hunting bow. A pearson Z34 and the other would be for my Bowtech Constitution and Declaration. Send me your mailing address and I will get a MO right out to you. How much and where do I send the money. Thanks again. JJT


----------



## shovelhead80 (Sep 24, 2006)

We have a unch on the self now and are working to keep it that way.


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

cool stands, do they work on Dartons.( pro 3000 and Mav ext?) ASlo what would shipping to Canada be? ( R0M 1P0 is the postal coade)

thanks
Reed


----------



## lefty9000 (Mar 30, 2006)

*BowStands*

Hey Shovelhead, where do I order mine and will the BowTech Commander fit in it?


----------



## shovelhead80 (Sep 24, 2006)

Yes the Quick Stand will hold any bow on the market today. Even recurves and X Force. It is the best design out there. Anyone can check shipping on the US Postal web sight. They are shipping for 30518 and weight 2.5 pounds boxed up and ready to ship. Keep in mind the stand don't weight that much. The box and shipping paper and tape add weight to the package.
You can order by PM. My ad (http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=497280)
or my web sight at
Quickstandarchery.com


----------



## shovelhead80 (Sep 24, 2006)

So every one loves the Quick Stand now it is time for another product I think you all will like.


----------



## shovelhead80 (Sep 24, 2006)

*Here us a test of the Quick Stand for you*

I had to show you this. I did it one other time and it hurt my feet. But to show who much weight the stand can hold. This is at lease 180 or more. I am using my other toes to help keep balance only. Not weight is on it. If it can hold me up then it can hold your bow weight up. And if you shoot a 180 pound bow I will give you a stand. lol


----------



## dkoutdoors (Mar 3, 2007)

*Definately the sturdiest bow holder I have seen, oh yeah nice legs to *


----------



## shovelhead80 (Sep 24, 2006)

Ok folks we are looking for dealers to get set up. Not everyone is on the net. So there are alot of sales to be made.


----------

